# Other Programming > AJAX >  How to Read a certificate from Usb Token

## saifulislam31

How to Read a certificate from Usb Token using Ajax

----------


## LinckeU

I think you can search on google the code. Here is one way

----------


## LinckeU

> I think you can search on google the code. Here is one way


oh something wrong, use the link in the quote instead.

----------

